# How do I see replies to my posts?



## jerryski (Mar 5, 2008)

How do I see replies to my posts?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

A dot will appear on the edge of your avatar. Click on your avatar. 
There will be a number next to Alerts. Click on that. 
The rest is self explanatory.
If there are threads you are interested in make sure to click on Follow. You'll get alerts to new posts there as well.


----------

